# Exotic peppermills



## dvoigt (Apr 28, 2022)

I got accepted to a few art shows this year so I need to start making stuff. Peppermills are my go to, but I’m still not “fast” at making them.
So I’m digging through my stock and starting to crank them out. 
I’ll show off this since you don’t see them every day.
10” solid snakewood and a 14” tall solid ebony body with a snake wood top.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 9


----------



## trc65 (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful and elegant!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 28, 2022)

Wow,this look fantastic. Looooove the snakewood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2022)

Derek, those are awesome man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2022)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice. They should sell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2022)

Over the top beauties! Wow! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 29, 2022)

I love the simple, clean lines of these, and the wood ain't so bad either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sataro (Apr 30, 2022)

Wow! Fantastic looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

